# 25th Hour



## a|one (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm a huge Edward Norton fan and I was reading some reviews for this movie the other day and am thinking of renting it, any opinions?


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 18, 2005)

I've not heard of this one.  But of course I'm not a big Ed Norton fan so unless it is a great story it wouldn't appeal to me anyway.


----------



## Hypes (Apr 19, 2005)

It's an absolutely excellent movie. I'm quite certain that if you're a Norton fan, you'll love it.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 19, 2005)

Never heard of it.  Norton is a fine actor though.  

"I am Jack's throbbing gland." - Fight Club   ​


----------



## ravenus (Apr 19, 2005)

It was made by *Spike Lee *who has made some other good movies.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 19, 2005)

I remember the trailer for it now.  I am sure that my brother saw the film and said that it was very poor.


----------

